
What's devops? - cmmn_nighthawk
https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/10/16/whats-devops/
======
aap_
I still don't know what devops is. I've heard the term a couple of times but
wasn't able to figure out what it means, this article didn't help either.

~~~
corobo
I've always understood it as you write the code but also you manage the
systems the code runs on. Development and Operations.

